# Need Help!



## firemanlimo (Oct 3, 2007)

To my fellow flyfisherman, I have my father coming up to visit and I really would like to take him fly fishing. I have been off the flyfishing circuit since moving to Florida and I really need some help for good places to go in the area that has good freshwater flyfishing(I am in Okaloosa County (Crestview)). I know specific holes are your own personal treasure but if you can get me in the general area I would really appreciate it. Thanks a ton for your time and God bless...Limo


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Whens he coming? ...and why fresh? Plenty of easy access to salt locations that you and dad can relax and enjoy a day on the water. http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic533980-53-1.aspx

L8, Harry


----------

